# Newbie Questions about DSLR Cameras?



## lkim (Oct 19, 2013)

[h=3]Questions about DSLR cameras?[/h]Hi there! 
I'm 13, and I've always been interested in photography, and for the past few weeks, a DSLR Camera has been on the top of my wish list, and I've even been saving up for it! I'm 13, and I currently own a Sony Point-and-Shoot (Sony Cybershot DSC-W330). I've had it for a while now, but I feel like I am ready for an entry-level DSLR camera. This is especially because I find that the Point and Shoot camera processes the images A LOT. I like the fact that DSLR cameras give you the control, and there's minimal processing inside the camera. My main subjects of photography are portraits and landscapes, and I'm thinking about doing video once in a while, but photography is my main focus. I know that in the end, it's the photographer's choice, but I'd like some answers from other photographers before I actually went out and bought a DSLR. (Since it costs quite a lot of money)

1) Are DSLR cameras worth the money?

2) Are DSLR cameras truly better than the Point-And-Shoots? (How does it compare to a Point And Shoot?)

3) Which is better- The Canon EOS T3i, or the T4I? I know that there's a T5I as well, but I've heard that there wasn't much of a difference between the T3I and the T4I.

4) Should I buy body-only (and buy a different set of lenses), or the body AND the kit lens as well? Are the kit lenses sufficient for use? (Keep in mind that I'm just a hobbyist)

5) How much do prices of DSLRs usually decrease for Christmas time? 

6) I've kind of narrowed down my choice to either the Canon T3I or the Nikon D3200. From the reviews I've read, everyone says that the Nikon is better, but I'm kind of getting pulled towards the T3I more, since Canon is kind of the "mainstream" brand. Is the D3200 REALLY that much better? It's cheaper than the T3I as well, so...

7) How long will a DSLR last? My parents are kind of worried that I'll spend a ton of money on a DSLR, then want to buy a new one after a couple years. 

8) Are used DSLR Cameras and lenses good quality, or would you recommend buying new ones?



Thanks so much! I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions


----------

